# Rain Gutters



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone put on any extra rain gutters over compartment doors to prevent water leaks or black streaks? I'm talking of the stick on (Camping World) type.

I was thinking of putting a piece above the forward bike compartment door to lessen the chance of water entering the gasket. After the third fix at the dealer, it is still getting a tiny bit of moisture through in the rain.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thought about it, for now just have the factory gutters.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have them on all the outside compartment doors, no leaks.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Camping479...
Are they the stick on ones from Camping World...or like them?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I checked the camping world website and the ones I have look like the EZE-RV gutter system. My dealer installed them and used a bead of caulk along the top edge and secured them with a couple of white screws at the ends where they bend around the top radius of the doorframes.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Just curious but didn't your Outbacks come with rain gutters over the doors from the factory?, mine did.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes, but I would like some over the forward (bike) compartment door because I've had it fixed twice and a little water still finds it's way past the gasket. The factory gutter spout drains out right down over the top of the door and water runs down into the gasket. I think I need to channel it away from the door altogether.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

I have leaks at the rear compartment door and at the bicycle door. also had one at the h2o heater and installed a drip rail over h2o heater ( screwed and silicone)
am currently waiting on a replacement door for the rear- ordered a new one in August and still waitng .using duct tape to keep water out


----------

